# KONG - KongZhong Corporation (NASDAQ)



## moreld (16 May 2009)

KongZhong is a small Chinese wireless company operating in three segments, WVAS, games and wireless portal Kong.net
Click here for Q1 2009 results and analysis on KongZhong (KONG)
KONG is currently priced with high expectations and I'd wait for it to pull back to the 30 DMA before starting a position. KONG's new growth driver of games has the possibility of being huge over the next two years.


----------

